# 1955 Evinrude 7.5 hp aquasonic fleetwin problems



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello I'm new to the forum and I decided I would post my problem. So two days ago I bought a 55 Evinrude 7.5 and was told it ran great, but I'm having a problem where the pull rope is so hard to pull it it turns over somewhat I have no expirence with outboards before. So any suggestions would be useful.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2014)

Remove the recoil starter assembly. Remove the spark plugs. 
Try to rotate the flywheel by hand.
If it is still difficult to rotate then the issue will probably be in the gearcase. 
There is a "slip clutch" assembly on the driveshaft on that engine. When an underwater object is struck this assembly is designed to slip. Unfortunately the spring elongates and forces the driveshaft up against the crankshaft creating a bind. 
On this engine the only way to verify this is to loosen the gearcase bolts and verify. Do this and if the powerhead frees up that is your issue. 
In order to remove the gearcase the powerhead has to be removed so that the shift shaft can be connected and disconnected. 
Let us know.


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 15, 2014)

How do you test start it off the lake is there a way to hook a garden hose to it somehow because I dont want to drive to the lake if it doesnt work


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

The engine can be started in a plastic barrel full of water. 
Make sure the engine is submerged past the lower mount clamshells in order to supply the pump with enough water to prime. 
Also that engine has to be run with a 24:1 gas/oil mix. That particular engine was prone to #1 rod failures if run on less oil.


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 16, 2014)

On the motor it said 16:1 ration, oh and I got it started today but the fuel hose has a leak so its not getting enough fuel to idle so it just kinda dies but it start on one pull and runs nice for about 7 seconds..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2014)

16:1 is even better! 
You haven't said what kept the flywheel from turning.....what was it?


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 17, 2014)

well I opened up the shrowd or housing lid kinda thing not sure of term for it but the motor outside like and lid and i start taking off the recoil starter and pulling it off and a large chunk of wood fell out   and then i closed everthing and put it in water bucket started on half the first pull then died several seconds later  and contiunes to do this.


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 17, 2014)

Now its not starting at all no more fuel fitting leak you can hear the compression but no start at all


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 17, 2014)

When was the last time the carb was cleaned and rebuilt? <--------------------------
You could shoot some mix down the carb throat and see if it starts... if it does... ^


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

Well....you need Spark for one. 
If that engine has never had the coils updated they will be a cracked mess under the flywheel. May seem bad to you but actually this is good! Good because it means the engine has not been run for years so nobody has run it on 50:1 mix !
Check the spark. Should at least jump a 1/4" gap. This check has to be made............no escaping it. 
Needs compression. Since it "sort of" ran lets assume it has this for now. 
As far as the carburetor goes. Unless the float is stuck it will probably be capable of starting and running the engine. Unscrew the high speed needle (the one on the bottom) and pump fuel through the carb bowl. Yes there is a bowl drain but this will flow more fuel and clean out a passage while flowing. 
Re-install and gently seat the needle. Back out 1 full turn. 
Gently close the low speed needle and back out aound 1-1 1/2 turns to start with. Both needles will have to go in some if the engine starts. Usually both end up somewhere around the 3/4 turn area give or take. This will provide you a starting point. 
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 18, 2014)

So i just need to clean the carb because it'll start now and run for a little while then die and wont idle would that be the carb


----------



## SumDumGuy (Apr 18, 2014)

Could be the carb.

Are you running siamese fuel line, or does the motor have a fuel pump?

It wont hurt to clean/rebuild the carb.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

Uh.....nobody said you get to get out of checking the ignition !! 
Could be either one at this point. No free pass, sorry!


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 18, 2014)

It was just the the choke was open all the way so I just messed with it till it idled for good now it will start first pull every time and idle as long as you want and it has a fuel pump installed in it and is it possible to get an electric starter for this


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

no electric start


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay but thanks for all the help Pappy


----------



## MidwestTinMan (Apr 19, 2014)

Shouldnt it being pumping water out of it


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=349334#p349334 said:


> MidwestTinMan » 19 Apr 2014, 17:05[/url]"]Shouldnt it being pumping water out of it


Huh? 
Yes.....it should pump tons at an idle and throughout the range of operation. 
Go back through some old posts and you will find that most issues with non pumpers are how deep the engine is submerged into the barrel. You have to have it over those clamshells on the lower exhaust housing to insure the pump is submerged. 
Also..if you haven't done so please replace the impeller.....do not trust it. It is rubber after all and well all know not to trust an old ..... well... you get the idea.


----------



## MidwestTinMan (May 8, 2014)

The impeller is totally shredded on the fins so gonna order a new one later and yeah thanks Pappy


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2014)

Take a look at your housing the impeller rides in. If it is grooved then order a complete pump assembly. There is a newer style for the 5 1/2 and 7 1/2 that does a good job with those engines.


----------

